# Few questions about Resume and job search



## DanishGuy (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Guys and girls

I have a few questions regarding regarding job searching in Australia.

First a bit of background

I am coming to Australia on a working holiday visa to live with my partner in Melbourne. I am planning to apply for a partner visa while I am on the WHV.

My first questions is: How do I address my visa status in my cover letter / resume when I apply for jobs. I am assuming that I have to be upfront with being on a WHV but should I explain that I hope to apply for a partner visa soon? Also, should I explain details about the WHV (here I am especially thinking about the 6 month rule) or should I assume they know about this when I say "Working holiday visa"?

Second question is a bit more specific and maybe a long shot but here it goes!
I have a masters degree in Nanoscience, specialised in Molecular Biology and Nanomedicine, which I just finished and I do not have any work experience in the field. Has anyone been in a similar situation? Most jobs I can find either have a contract longer than 6 months or is likely to get extended. Is there anywhere in particular I should look? I am not picky with my initial jobs due to my visa status but I would love to get something at least relevant to my education. Getting some volunteer job would also be great but I do not think there is much to get that is related to my education but maybe I am wrong?

Any help and answers would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi DanishGuy

First of all congrats on finishing your degree and your plans to come to Australia to be with your partner.

To answer your first question, in Australia it is not necessary to mention your visa status on your CV. It is however up to you if you wish to include this on your CV and most importantly for you to be upfront with your potential employer during your initial interview.

Job listings usually advise their preference (i.e. Australian citizen and or permanent resident, etc).

Once you have lodged your partner 820/801 visa, you'll typically be granted a BVA with full work rights which will only be activated as soon as your WHV expires.

I'm not too familiar with your degree or industry but it might be helpful if you contact relevant companies and see if they're willing to hire you as an intern??? I did this when I had just finished my degree in Business and IT.

Wish you all the very best!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They won't care that you are going to apply for a partner visa they only care about your current visa and its current visa conditions. Most employers will ask about the visa pretty fast. When my husband had recruitment agencies ring him up one of the first questions was what is the number of the visa you are on.

I am one that suggests that you address your visa in the cover letter. When you are on the WHV write that it is a WHV with 6 months working per employer, when you are on the bridging visa write you have a valid Australia visa with unlimited work rights. I have heard stories that some employers will just put the resumes aside of people that have all foreign work experience and don't mention the visa. Ultimately the choice is yours.

Don't forget that when you apply for the partner visa the bridging visa won't be activated until the WHV ends so you will still be bound by the WHV conditions after you lodge the visa (unless you lodge the day it expires).

I have heard that science jobs are very hard to find if you don't have PR. I would be looking on seek along with contacting recruitment agencies. You could always try contacting the companies direct.

Good-luck


----------

